# Beer cap cable reel



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally started on this yesterday, im trying to figure out my design right now. As you can see I realized I have more older miller light caps than the new. So I gotta get to drinking LOL. I just laid them out to see what I had, I will caulk them down when I figure out what I want to do next. More pics to come.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is a lot of work.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What a cotton picken good idea!


----------



## DFS (Sep 29, 2012)

Coat with Epoxy Resin and it will be smooth and indestructible. Check out YouTube or search it on the web.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

i have been making them for years for my customers if you have any questions let me know. be sure you fill the back of the caps before you place them down if not when you put the clear coat on you will get big bubbles that you can not get out and when they pop they will be reverse fish eye then you will have waisted a lot of money and time. here are a couple i have made.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Man I like that shotgun shell top. I might have to start saving them. Ur killin me smalls...


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

fishfeeder said:


> Man I like that shotgun shell top. I might have to start saving them. Ur killin me smalls...


What is really cool about them you can't tell in this picture is there is shotgun pellets (BB's) between all the caps for a really cool effect.

jclc43837 do you have a good close-up of it to show that feature?


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here is a close up the top is a little dirty from making lures.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

jclc43837 said:


> i have been making them for years for my customers if you have any questions let me know. be sure you fill the back of the caps before you place them down if not when you put the clear coat on you will get big bubbles that you can not get out and when they pop they will be reverse fish eye then you will have waisted a lot of money and time. here are a couple i have made.


what do you fill the back of caps with?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

we used hot glue.......worked very well.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Where did you get the spool? My wife is looking for one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

my buddy works for a power company I had him grab it from work.


----------

